# Red Alder for smoking salmon.



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 6, 2018)

Red Alder gives an mild smoke flavor to salmon.  If you have ever had authentic northwest coast smoked salmon that is usually the wood used. 
Found a source that doesn't seem too expensive, JustSmokedSalmon. Their website also has a lot of recipes to try.
I ordered 12#.  Shipping was quick.  When I opened the sack, the wood looked excellent. Website says the wood is kiln dried. And I would guess it is because the pieces look like mill trimmings. They also have chips but no pellets.


----------



## Hank R (Dec 6, 2018)

I use Alder for all my fish, get mine from the Daughter on Vancouver island.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 6, 2018)

I think Alder gives fish a distinctive flavor that compliments the salmon flavor better than any other wood.
I'm in Spokane. We have alder, but not red alder around. So I had to order online.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 6, 2018)

I've done some of my Salmon with Alder Pellets (Probably a blend of some sort).
I liked the taste I got.
No idea if it was red, purple, or magenta.
But when I see pieces like you have there, I think real wood, not some 'blend'.
It would be nice if you could get pellets that are 100%, then make them into dust.
Nirvana!


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2018)

I have been using a mix of Alder & Cob Pellet for my Lox
Richie


----------



## dave schiller (Dec 7, 2018)

Lonzino, the USDA plant distribution map indicates that red alder is common throughout the panhandle of Idaho.  You should be able to get plenty locally.  Ask around


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 7, 2018)

thanks, i'll look into it after I burn up my current supply


----------



## Norwester55 (Dec 10, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I've done some of my Salmon with Alder Pellets (Probably a blend of some sort).
> I liked the taste I got.
> No idea if it was red, purple, or magenta.
> But when I see pieces like you have there, I think real wood, not some 'blend'.
> ...


Smokehouse (Little and Big Chief smokers) are located in Oregon and they do make 100% alder pellets. I've used them before and am going to convert some to dust to try in my AMAZN tray. I think all of the other pellets they sell are alder blends. Their "chunks" are more of a chip size than chunks. The local Bi-mart sells the pellets here for under $5 a bag.
https://www.smokehouseproducts.com/collections/bbq-pellets


----------

